# Levothyroxine refrigerated ?



## zeke6666 (Aug 14, 2010)

I just picked up my thyroid med. from the compounding pharmacy and it said to refrigerate because of the Levothyroxine, I have never heard of this and have been taking it for about 8 months. Have I been storing it wrong?


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

zeke6666 said:


> I just picked up my thyroid med. from the compounding pharmacy and it said to refrigerate because of the Levothyroxine, I have never heard of this and have been taking it for about 8 months. Have I been storing it wrong?


I'm on the same meds you are and nowhere on my prescription bottle or the info that comes with it does it say to store it in the fridge. Now I'm curious and think I'll call my pharmacist in the morning.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zeke6666 said:


> I just picked up my thyroid med. from the compounding pharmacy and it said to refrigerate because of the Levothyroxine, I have never heard of this and have been taking it for about 8 months. Have I been storing it wrong?


Storing in the fridge breaks it down due to condensation. Recommended is put a week's supply in a small bottle and store the remainder in a cool dark cabinet away from heat sources.


----------



## zeke6666 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks again for the info, The air has been on in the house all summer and where I keep my meds is always cool, so I should be fine.

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zeke6666 said:


> Thanks again for the info, The air has been on in the house all summer and where I keep my meds is always cool, so I should be fine.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you should!! Fine as wine!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

If your med is compounded - does it have another med in it other than Levothyroxine? Levothyroxine is not supposed to be kept in the fridge. It supposed to be kept at room temp.

If the only active ingredient is Levothyroxine, I'm curious - why are you having it compounded?


----------



## zeke6666 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi HeidiBR,
The prescription is for 120mg of c-thyroid and 20mg of levothyroxine. I didn't have any luck with Synthroid and Cytomel combo, so compounds seemed the next thing to try and I have been feeling almost human again on this combo with a few lingering issues I am hoping to clear up at my next Dr. appt.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

What is c-thyroid?


----------



## zeke6666 (Aug 14, 2010)

It's compounded thyroid, I was going to go on Armour, but it was not available and this is what the Dr. suggested.


----------



## Kalimae (Jul 31, 2010)

I've never heard of this either and have been taking it for 4 years now! This is certainly a first for me. I'll do a search on the internet and see what I can find. My pharmacy has never said anything and neither has my endo. I was first put on this by the endo who did my pituitary surgeries and bi-lateral adrenalectomy. They were the best endo's in the country! I would have though they would know this! Maybe not! LOL


----------

